# I NEED A SHOP IN NYC TO PUT A BODY KIT ON A Q7 HELP!!!!



## 98 PASSAT DUDE (Apr 19, 2006)

ANY ONE KNOW ANY GOOD SPOTS? WHO ACTUALLY DO A GOOD JOB? ALSO I FOUND A BODY KIT ON EBAY FOR ABOUT $4K....THAT WAS THE MOST REASONABLE KIT I FOUND. ANY ONE HAVE ANY IDEAS OR SUGGESTIONS??? PLZZZ HELP..THANX


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: I NEED A SHOP IN NYC TO PUT A BODY KIT ON A Q7 HELP!!!! (98 PASSAT DUDE)*

This place isn't cheap, but they're awesome. They do everything from resto-custom Camaros, Bull Run R8s (on the site front page) to P. Diddy's mobile office.
http://www.aidesign.com/


----------

